
1st Ship Goes Through Expanded Panama Canal - jonbaer
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/06/26/bigger-ships-panama-celebrates-opening-its-expanded-canal/86403210/
======
Lordarminius
1st Ship Goes Through Expanded Panama Canal

... and its Chinese!

We are living in a time of change.

On a somewhat different note, the site contains an intrusive script that
automatically accesses and updates your FB feed.

